# USA health care



## Thaicat (Dec 21, 2013)

Afternoon expats,

As I am engaged to my American fiancee I would like to look at health care cover for myself. I am out there a couple of times a year, but should I wish to go for medical reasons too..can I buy health care for this ? 

We are not yet married and my fiancee is covered on her mums care currently. What are my options aside from travel insurance unless this would be the best option. I have M.E and it can cause all sorts but the UK waiting times are dire and my fiancee is put off by the care in the UK. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

To clarify, are you looking for emergency coverage only, or are you asking about going to the U.S. for treatment -- "medical tourism," basically?

If the latter, I would not recommend it. Purchasing medical care in the U.S. is very expensive. Unless there's some very specific specialist that would be best to see in the U.S. (and you can afford it), it's probably best to look elsewhere. Canada, just across the border, is a fairly popular medical tourism destination. If you're visiting the U.S. reasonably near the Canadian border you might head there for some treatment, but do some research first.

Yes, for emergency medical coverage you'd typically buy "travel insurance" that includes medical coverage, but check the fine print carefully. You'd likely want something that includes repatriation coverage. Almost all the available policies have higher premiums for U.S. coverage since the costs are high there, and watch out for limits that are too low. $100,000 is nothing, really, if you have a serious medical emergency in the U.S. Occasionally I've seen credit card companies toss in some thin coverage if you charge your entire fare to their cards, and that might work or at least help.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Thaicat said:


> Afternoon expats,
> 
> As I am engaged to my American fiancee I would like to look at health care cover for myself. I am out there a couple of times a year, but should I wish to go for medical reasons too..can I buy health care for this ?
> 
> ...


If you wish to have medical treatment when you are visiting the US there is no medical health insurance which will cover this as you are opting to have medical treatment while visiting - you will need to pay for any consultations/medical treatment you have. Depending on what treatment you want this could prove extremely expensive.

If you wish to cover yourself for treatment for *emergencies* which may crop up during your visit then you take out a good travel insurance for your trip.

If and when you move to the US to live then you will need to take out a medical insurance policy to cover your medical costs. With the Affordable Care Act it is now compulsory to take our medical cover - according to your situation you may or may not get subsidies to cover the monthly premiums


----------



## Thaicat (Dec 21, 2013)

Some food for thought there. Thank you.

The mrs and I will spend time in both countries and we have the NHS here but in the U.S I need to be covered too. So the upshot is.. pay or get travel cover until I hold a green card. Then purchase cover as a GC holder. 

What happens if the mrs wishes to put me on a policy with her ? Were engaged but not yet married.

Thanks guys.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I have never heard of an insurance carrier adding a non-family member to a policy.


----------



## Thaicat (Dec 21, 2013)

Hmm oki coki. Does that change once we are married ?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Thaicat said:


> Some food for thought there. Thank you.
> 
> The mrs and I will spend time in both countries and we have the NHS here but in the U.S I need to be covered too. So the upshot is.. pay or get travel cover until I hold a green card. Then purchase cover as a GC holder.
> 
> ...


Unless you wife has the relevant settlement visa to live in the UK, she will NOT be eligible for the NHS. Only legal residents of the UK are eligible.

Visitors can obtain emergency treatment in the UK but are expected to pay for other treatment via their own private insurance or travel insurance.

You said your prospective wife is on her mother's policy, so you won't be able to be included. If she were to get a policy of her own once you have the relevant visa for living in the US then you could be put onto hers.

How do you intend to spend time in both countries? YOU will need a visa for the US and SHE will need one for the UK. From earlier posts neither of you appear to be able to fulfill the financial requirements.

Moving back on forth on the VWP is restrictive (only up to 6 months in 12 for the UK and only up to 90 days in and then 90 days out for the US) and likely to get an immigration official asking questions if used too often.


----------



## Thaicat (Dec 21, 2013)

I can only say that she is in the process of a possible eu passport. 

If anything we will be in the usa on trips, just figured it would simpler to be on a joint care plan. She wouldn't use the nhs but would probably return for anything major. Otherwise she will pay for it.

Financially, I can not work full time. Parents are fairly well off but can not use co sign. I digress anyhow... I shall look at travel cover for time spent there. 

Thank you.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Her U.S. medical insurance is fairly likely to cover emergency medical treatment in the U.K. She should check that.


----------



## Thaicat (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh brill...! I shall check BBC. She's here in a few weeks. Thanks


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

And some amount of travel medical insurance is fairly commonly offered by U.S. credit cards if the entire airline fare is charged to the applicable card. Again, she should read the fine print.


----------



## Thaicat (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you so much. You are very kind. We will look at her options tonight


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Thaicat- check with Bupa. They have international health plans for UK residents- http://www.bupa-intl.com
Not sure about coverage for pre-existing conditions. You will have to contact them for details. 
You can also check for travel polices that cover pre existing conditions such as aviva and Columbia. You can get cover for trips up to 60 days but it is usually for emergency care.
On your fiancé health cover for UK, have her check with her company for international cover. Our daughters policy covers international care but we have to pay for private care in UK and send in receipts for reimbursement. We have never tried it but it does have coverage. She has a policy with humana.


----------

